
The persistent memory “I know what I'm doing” flag - luu
https://lwn.net/Articles/678011/
======
rrmm
A commenter on the lwn page pointed to [http://danluu.com/file-
consistency/](http://danluu.com/file-consistency/) which seems like a nice
overview of file consistency issues in various os's. It includes links to
papers on the subject as well.

I found it pretty interesting, so i figured i'd note it for others.

~~~
meanduck
Also see previous discussion :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10725859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10725859)

------
javajosh
This use-case seems so specialized that it would be better to avoid the flag
and assume that they will build their own unikernels. Imagine the performance
you could get if, for exmaple, you knew your application is append-only, and
that it would always be running on "persistent memory". There is so much cruft
and so many trade-offs you could ignore!

That would be a fun project.

------
bcbrown
I was just reading a paper summary this morning that's relevant to the point
about an application working on one filesystem but not another:
[http://blog.acolyer.org/2016/02/11/fs-not-
equal/](http://blog.acolyer.org/2016/02/11/fs-not-equal/)

